# My Wife's Pizza Dough Recipe For Ya



## les3176

I was asked by a few members for our pizza dough recipe.She made it in her bread machine,but said you don't have to do it that way.

                                             PIZZA DOUGH RECIPE..  MAKES 1 LARGE CRUST

           3 TSP. ACTIVE DRY YEAST

           2 TBL.SUGAR

           3 CUP ALL PURPOSE FLOUR

           1 TSP. TABLE SALT

           2 TSP. OLIVE OIL

           1 CUP WARM WATER

IF USING BREAD MACHINE:    

           PUT ALL INGREDIENTS IN BREAD MACHINE.USE DOUGH CYCLE 

           AFTER DOUGH CYCLE IS FINISHED  REMOVE DOUGH  AND PUNCH IT ONCE TO REMOVE AIR

           PLACE IN GREASED BOWL AND COVER WITH TOWEL

           LET RISE FOR 30-40 MIN. THEN USE.

NON BREAD MACHINE:

            MIX ALL INGREDIENTS IN BOWL TURN DOUGH ON LIGHTLY FLOURED SURFACE

            KNEAD FOR 6-8 MINS. UNTILL SMOOTH

            PLACE IN GREASED BOWL AND COVER WITH TOWEL

            LET RISE UNTILL THE DOUGH DOUBLES IN SIZE...ABOUT A HOUR

            PUNCH ONCE TO RELEASE AIR

            PLACE DOUGH BACK IN GREASED BOWL 30-40 MIN

            THEN USE

make your pizza and bake at 425 for 20 mins. or untill golden brown and the bottom is crunchy!!!

 There ya go guy's my wife makes this dough all the time when we make pizza or calzones.I hace even done a pizza in the smoker with it,but you have to run your temps pretty high.The last one i did my temps were about 325 in my charcoal smoker.If you have any questions you can pm me or respond to this link.Thanks for looking---LES


----------



## bmudd14474

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## beer-b-q

Thanks Les I got it copied...


----------



## shoneyboy

Thanks Les, I will try this next time I make pizza.....


----------



## smoke 2 geaux

Awesom man, thanks.  I have been wanting to try homemade pizza dough ever since I saw Flay cook some on the Weber.


----------



## mballi3011

Thanks there Les. I'd like to make my own pizza dough. It's hard to pass up the dough that I get from Publix (big food store chain) for only a couple bucks. I really do like making as much of our food from scatch. To me it just taste better when it's made with my hands. Then I can make it as spicey as I want to.


----------



## les3176

Your all welcome. yeah mballi your right about making it your self it does taste better, you could add some seasonings to the dough for more flavor.We tried some red pepper flake and garlic one time and it was awesome!!! Ya just have to add a little more water when you add extra items..not much maybe a teaspoon..


----------



## michael ark

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks Les!


----------



## jrod62

Thanks. Will have to try this next time


----------



## wrwoelfel

Can you freeze this dough?


----------



## wrwoelfel

Can you freeze this dough?


----------

